
How to Kill Your Laptop Battery: Leave an iTunes Store Page Open in iTunes - shawndumas
http://www.mcelhearn.com/how-to-kill-your-laptop-battery-leave-an-itunes-store-page-open-in-itunes/
======
makecheck
On which platform?

Seems to me that OS X El Capitán pretty much quiets a CPU in a background
program, especially if the window is not even visible.

Having said that, it would be nice if they tone down the pointless animation
in web pages or web-like interfaces.

